

ItsTrending Shows Popular Facebook Shared Items - Mazy
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/25/itstrending-shows-popular-facebook-shared-items/

======
andreshb
Any sort of analytics that could be drawn from this?

~~~
milkshakes
he's not actually touching the data, just using the facebook "recommendations"
plugin here:
[http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/recomm...](http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/recommendations)

------
asimecs
Facebook did a nice job. Just enter URL & click get code. I got CNN.com &
NYTimes.com on my blog in <1 minute. Check out: www.si-innovations.com (look
on the right side after some scroll-downs), not to self-promote, just to
demonstrate the ease of use.

------
asimecs
It's really scary to think about the consequence of this... Google may become
irrelevant in <1 year...

~~~
chime
> Google may become irrelevant in <1 year...

I'm not a betting man but I'd wager $1000 that FB will not make Google
irrelevant in 1 year.

------
aresant
Beautiful, simple design. Nice job.

